# Voy a la escuela politécnica de Málaga en coche.



## Torm3nta

Saludos.

Estoy estudiando un poco de alemán y la siguiente frase en negrita está un poco por encima de mi nivel de alemán, a ver si alguien puede ayudarme.

Normalerweise, stehe ich um sieben Uhr und ich frühstucke um halb acht. *Dann gehe ich (falta algo) Polytechnikum aus Málaga (en coche).

*Normalmente, me levanto a las siete y desayuno a las siete y media. Después voy a la escuela politécnica de Málaga en coche.
La palabra Polytechnikum la he encontrado en un diccionario y la traducción es Escuela Superior de Ingeniería.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hm. No entiendo muy bien: tienes la frase echa en alemán? Entonces intenta transcribirla bien. 
O es que quieres hacerla? En tal caso, si vas en coche, el verbo debería ser "fahren": "Dann fahre ich nach Málaga zur Universität." Si es que vas a la universidad. Porque ésto del "Polytechnikum" podría significar varias cosas. Solía ser lo que dices tu "Escuela Superior de Ingeniería". Pero luego, en Alemania del Este, simplemente significaba "Secundaria", es decir cualquier escuela donde se podía hacer el bachillerato. Mientras tanto, en Austria significa una escuela a donde vas durante un ano antes de buscarte un trabajo (manual).


----------



## Torm3nta

Saludos y gracias por responder.

Basicamente no sabia traducir al aleman la frase "voy a la escuela politécnica de Malaga en coche". Por eso estaba construida parcialmente y por lo visto, también mal.

Gracias por tu aporte de Polytechnikum.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Pues, quizás "Dann fahre ich nach Málaga zur Technischen Hochschule." Por favor, nota que "aus" puede significar varias cosas (entre otras "de" o "apagado"), pero nunca "a" - por lo menos por lo que sepa yo.
Y de nada.


----------



## pm88

yo la escribiría así:

"Normalweise stehe ich um sieben uhr auf und um halb acht habe ich frühstuck. Dann fahre ich mit dem Auto zur Polytechnischen Schule von Màlaga"


----------



## Torm3nta

Saludos.

Muchas gracias por tu aporte pm88.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Perdona - "um halb acht _habe _ich Frühstück" "um halb acht frühstücke ich"


----------



## Geviert

El verbo ir será _fahren _cuando es con medios mecánicos, _gehen _sin ellos.


----------



## jordi picarol

Por eso escribe pm88:...dann fahre ich...


----------



## Torm3nta

Saludos a todos y muchas gracias por responder.


----------

